# DIY Camo Dipping videos 1 & 2



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

I put these videos here to keep them together so you wouldn't have to search the threads for both videos. I hope you guys like 'em! You can get your own dip kit at www.timbersedgecamo.com or www.mydipkit.com.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt6_ur8hybY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB9YtesgL2Y


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Iceman---Awesome videos man! One question though...is there some kind of sealant spray that goes on after the dipped pieces are dry?


----------



## Docbar (May 12, 2009)

nice vids, great work and thank you


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder how many kits they sold today... we should have bought stock!


----------



## MossyOakTate (Jan 4, 2007)

*Freakin awesome!!!!*

First off, Thank you for all of the videos I just stumbled upon all of them and I have already done a bow sling and ready to order the dip kit.

On the shotgun stock it looked like the pattern just surrounded the stock all the way to the stop, did you see any bluring of the pattern at all? Also how is the durabuility from what you can tell so far.


Thanks again man, I see an LX riser being dipped in the near future.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Iceman---Awesome videos man! One question though...is there some kind of sealant spray that goes on after the dipped pieces are dry?


Yes, i forgot to add that to the video, but there is a satin clear coat that comes with the kit...you can also use semi gloss, or gloss for the finish...holds up really well!


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

MossyOakTate said:


> First off, Thank you for all of the videos I just stumbled upon all of them and I have already done a bow sling and ready to order the dip kit.
> 
> On the shotgun stock it looked like the pattern just surrounded the stock all the way to the stop, did you see any bluring of the pattern at all? Also how is the durabuility from what you can tell so far.
> 
> ...


there is a certain bit of manipulation of the pattern when you do something shaped like a gun stock...but you can see it on the professional stocks as well, when you do a flatter piece there is very little change in the pattern...Like i said in the video, make sure you practice on stuff before you do a gun stock...you'll get the hang of it really quick, the most important thing is follow the directions!


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Iceman2383 said:


> there is a certain bit of manipulation of the pattern when you do something shaped like a gun stock...but you can see it on the professional stocks as well, when you do a flatter piece there is very little change in the pattern...Like i said in the video, make sure you practice on stuff before you do a gun stock...you'll get the hang of it really quick, the most important thing is follow the directions!


I noticed that as well but like you said, even the professionally done ones have that.


----------



## smoking x (Jan 17, 2010)

Awww Man! Now I gotta spend more money on a camo dip kit or two. You guys are a bad influence! :tongue: You are gonna start getting hatemail from my wife. LOL
Can't wait to try it! Awesome Iceman!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Man them videos are great. You did an awsome job.:thumbs_up


----------



## Fulldraw19 (Mar 7, 2009)

wow. looks great. i think im going to look for stuff around the house to dip.
video was great.

Thanks. :shade:


----------



## AlienX (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the videos. I was about to send my sight, rest, stabilizer, and grip to a dipping company but now I'm going to try doing it myself. It will be much cheaper and faster and what's more satisfying than doing it yourself.

Thank you


----------



## doccoop (Feb 11, 2010)

That stuff is the S#!& !!! Another outstanding video, thanks for your time and effort, I for one really appreciate being exposed to all of these DIY projects.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

man that is GREAT!!!!! do they make the dipping in realtree to match my bow? WOW it goes on great!


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

Great videos!! Any chance you could post some pictures of the items you "dipped"?


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

great video, do you know if you can use any other brand's pattern in the kit.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Great job Iceman.I enjoyed that.You make it look easy.Thanks.


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

Iceman and BuckeyBoy Thanks! My wife will be rolling her eyes and ignoring all my excitment for a few days, but she's gone through this before and has it down to a system. I, on the other hand, can't thank you enough. Awesome production on the videos. I loved the beginning :tongue: and the ending

This forum is going to be the end of me some day, but I'll go down smiling!:thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Great videos :thumbs_up


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

brash said:


> great video, do you know if you can use any other brand's pattern in the kit.


i was wonderin the same thing...would be great to find one to match my bow! (realtree hardwoods)


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

goodoldgus said:


> Great videos!! Any chance you could post some pictures of the items you "dipped"?


Thank you! and yes i will, i'm going to dip some more stuff this weekend and post pictures of everything


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> i was wonderin the same thing...would be great to find one to match my bow! (realtree hardwoods)





brash said:


> great video, do you know if you can use any other brand's pattern in the kit.


Look at the other thread "DIY camo dipping" and there are talks of other camo patterns


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

This stuff looks awesome but I wounder how durable it will be long term compared to the professional dipping


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

Good news guys! I have the authorization to offer you guys several new patterns! Exciting stuff!!! Mossy Oak and Realtree patterns aren't available with these kits! Sorry guys. We'll have some good looking patterns for you to check out including Predator, Ultimate Camo, and Natural Gear! We will be updating this on our site soon, but stop by and the mean time! 
www.timbersedgecamo.com


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

B Man said:


> This stuff looks awesome but I wounder how durable it will be long term compared to the professional dipping


its the same stuff that the professional dippers use...just in a DIY kit


----------



## Pheasent Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

*hydro dipping*

OMG that was the coolest thing I have ever seen:thumbs_up


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

*dipit*

great job ,your the man ,question, i have 07 conny thats camo but its got afew scratches on it ,would i have to paint over the existing camo or just scruff it up and dip it.


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Never posted here, casual browser, but followed this thread and wanted to congratulate Iceman2383 on extremely well done effort.


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dude, 
This is awesome...I am extremely impressed. I was reading on the other thread that there were a few questions about imperfections (V shape in the gun stock) etc...But I can not think that I would be at all bothered by this. I love doing stuff on my own, and I applaud you for doing this video. I have a feeling that my wife will be very angry after I order one of these kits in the next few days. Nice video...Well done Iceman.
Bud


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Im sold...

I would also be interested in seeing detailed pictures of that shotgun stock after it was finished. It looked flawless...


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

I thought in the original thread there was an issue with dipping metal objects?

Any idea if it will work on metal(Sights,stabilizers,etc)?


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Super videos!.... But I don't think the _"Analyze That"_ scene in the first video will be nominated for an Academy Award. Never know though. LOL


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice Video Iceman 

I am the owner of a dipping company in Missouri and know some people like doing things for themselves and taking on small projects. I am now offering the DIY dipping kits for sale. I can sell you this kit in the patterns listed below. If you would like to see the pattern you can check out my site Eaglecustomgraphics.com. If you have any questions on the process, as I do this professionally, I will be glad to answer any questions you may have. 

Patterns I offer for the dip kits are:

ASAT
Beyond Vision Wing Camo
Gods Country Early or Late season
Image Country Havoc Plus
M2D camo
Natural Gear
Predator Brown Deception
True Timber XD3
Ultimate Camo
Timbers Edge XD
Vzion Outdoors Boggy Vision
Wood N Trail

Kits cost 129.00 plus 10.00 shipping if you would like more information pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

This is going to be a HOT item...Especially the versatility of the kits...

As for the question above about dipping metal. If you read the timberedgecamo.com website on the front page they say tell you need a different type of "etching" primer or something to make it work correctly. But YES you can dip metal...


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

If you have bare metal you will need to use etch primer first to get the paint to stick properly. If doing a bow riser all the old finish will need to be removed first or the pockets will not fit properly. This kit comes with 1 square meter of film this will be 19.5" X 6'6" .


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*I love DIY stuff Thanks for the videos*

I love DIY stuff Thanks for the videos!


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have to send a BIG thank you to Liquid Print for letting me do the video in the first place...they are an international company that is HUGE in the hudrographing industry and have products that are truly top-notch, and Timbers Edge Camo...probably one of the coolest camo patterns that i have seen, and Robert is one of the nicest guys to do business with, with a dip kit price that is UNBEATABLE. And Buckeyboy...pm me your address (please), i would like to send you a thank you gift for making the original post about this company and dip kit..HE is the one that did all this, yeah i did the video, but he is the one who pointed me in the direction...BIG THANK YOU to him! And BIG THANK YOU to everyone who watched my videos...it's the positive comments and posts that keep me going with this stuff! If you or anyone you know is looking for video production like this one, feel free to let them know about me...I don't look for money, I don't look for free stuff...I am just lookin to help people out who have a great product, and who don't have the money for personalities...i test the product, i review the product, i put it to use, and i show everyone what it can do!...Timbers Edge Camo and MyDipKit are fantastic products!!! To all of you! :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

Alright guys, visit the Timber's Edge Store at www.timbersedgecamo.com! All the patterns from MyDipKit our there to view and purchase if you would like. I'll we'll be posting some sample pics on the website soon. If you want to check them out now you can see them on the "DIY Camo Dipping" thread page 3 or 4 I believe.

I also want to thank you all of you guys for your questions and comments. As you might imagine there has been a ton of interest and questons! Love every one, keep them coming! Thanks for all of your support guys!


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Timber's Edge said:


> Alright guys, visit the Timber's Edge Store at www.timbersedgecamo.com! All the patterns from MyDipKit our there to view and purchase if you would like. I'll we'll be posting some sample pics on the website soon. If you want to check them out now you can see them on the "DIY Camo Dipping" thread page 3 or 4 I believe.
> 
> I also want to thank you all of you guys for your questions and comments. As you might imagine there has been a ton of interest and questons! Love every one, keep them coming! Thanks for all of your support guys!


You're yankin me!!!! dude, can you put a kit on reserve for me??? i don't get paid til friday!!! I'll be placing another order then! i have an ATV helmet and a truck dash board that needs some camo-fying LMFAO!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Very cool. If I were to try it I would probably get in trouble. I would dip everything in sight.


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Abso-bloody-lutely Incredible*

Iceman......that is fantastic. You made it look so easy. I'm going to try and get some kits sent over here to Ozland.

Thanks for dedicating your time and effort to helping everyone here.

Great videos. Great work. Great guy.


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

Iceman ... AWESOME stuff. Thank you for putting something together like this. Thank you to Timber's Edge also for donating the kit for the project.

I have one question. At the beginning of the second video, you were cutting diagonal slits at about mid-way in the masking tape. However, for all the dips but one, as I recall, there were no mid-point slits in the tape during the dip. Can you explain why? Did it work better without those mid-point cuts? I'm very curious. I'm also interested in your additional observations and things you learn along the way as you dip more items. I'm hoping you (and others) will continue to post up tips or other tricks that you learn as you become more experienced at dipping items.

I just ordered two dip kits from Timber's Edge. I can't wait to dip everything in sight!


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

*Iceman - You've raised the bar !!!*

Iceman, with this video series you have now set the standard in producing DIY tutorials. Very professionally presented, both entertaining and informative. The rest of us should use your example when sharing DIY projects. Good eye BuckyBoy.....thanks for sharing your find. I've impatiently watched this thread from the beginning with enthusiasm, such that now I can be included as a subscriber. Thanks again for the great work.


----------



## DaJester (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the videos!! Great job!!


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

I just want to say thanks for making me spend more money on another hobby I just have to do.

Awesome video thanks!!

Shane


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

Kudos !!!

Now, I hope you get some negative emails so we can get a follow video for the haters. LOL

I am flashing through tons of items that could get dipped. I wonder if I can dip my truck in a pool...how many meters of film is that.

Good JOB ICEMAN....you shot down Maverick again!


----------



## skycomag (Aug 31, 2006)

can these kit come in colors or only camo?
i want to do my model rc helicopter.
are there any other kits available/
thanks


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

As of now its just the camo patterns. However if they decide to add new patterns or colors to the MyDipKit lineup, I will have them!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Jovush said:


> Iceman, with this video series you have now set the standard in producing DIY tutorials. Very professionally presented, both entertaining and informative. The rest of us should use your example when sharing DIY projects. Good eye BuckyBoy.....thanks for sharing your find. I've impatiently watched this thread from the beginning with enthusiasm, such that now I can be included as a subscriber. Thanks again for the great work.


 Glad you enjoyed it I know I have to try this out.. cant wait to get me some .


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

So, Iceman...:wink: How did the wife come out???:icon_1_lol:


----------



## texsc (Jan 23, 2010)

Iceman now that you have a little experience with this do you think it would be possible (for a DIYer) to dip a summit tree stand. It looks like one kit might not be enough but man would that look awesome.


----------



## Billy09 (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome video thanks for taking the time to do it


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

Iceman2383 said:


> its the same stuff that the professional dippers use...just in a DIY kit


Awesome thats what i needed to hear!

I believe your video is really going to help them stay on back order now, haha

Guess it's time for another project on my old pistol i've been wanting to get refinished....

Now which pattern to buy


----------



## DL07 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm also wondering about dipping my summit stand. Would 1 kit do the whole thing? How does this hold up to huuntung abuse?


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Iceman the video is great but please post pics of the finished products on here as all the parts you did in the video have some major blimishes and as a dipper and someone that sells this kit I dont want people to spend 100.00-130.00 and be upset when they have to buy a second kit at 100.00-130.00 to get it done. In the video you unroll the film and stand on the bar stool and say that there is still alot of film on the roll if you are 5'9" and hold it at your head standing on the stool that would make you about 6'3" give or take a few in. so there could not have been but about 3-6" of film left on the roll unless you were sent more film than comes in this Kit the film in this Kit is 19.5" wide by 6'6" long.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

is there a dip to do bows, (risers and limbs) in target colors / patterns?

Thanks


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Only camo patterns are availible in the DIY kits at this time but if you are looking for somthing besides camo check us out at Eaglecustomgraphics.com


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

I would like to try clear up a bit of confusion that is taking place about the kits. If you notice in the video when Ice stands up on the stool in part 1 to give you a visual of how much film to expect, you should see there is a horizontal line of a few pieces of masking tape across the top. From that line to the floor is what comes in the kit. Iceman did receive a little extra to practice with for the shooting of the video which is what you see above that tape line. I jumped at the chance for Iceman to do this video because he has no prior experience with dipping, so it gives the true meaning and spirit of the "do it yourself" consumer and it also illustrates how ordinary consumers can do this project and have a lot of fun doing it. He does have a few mishaps on some pieces that he dipped in the video, but these are mishaps that are a part of the learning process with these kits. Not a product quality issue. Buying materials and a few tools won't qualify you to build the Taj Mahal your first day on the job, there is a learning experience to gain and a certain amount of gratification in knowing this is a process that you can master with time in your own home. I hope that everyone can look past the over criticizing of every detail in the video and capture the true meaning and spirit behind it. It does take some practice, but hang in there and don't get upset if the first thing you dip doesn't come out exactly how you planned. The first time you use the kit you'll be able to really see what all Iceman talks about in the videos and you will grasp the concept quickly. Always remember start small and work towards bigger projects. Once you get comfortable with what you are doing you'll get better and better everytime you dip something and the more you do it the more excited you will become! Be careful, this product is highly addictive!


----------



## alxb2003 (Nov 1, 2009)

great job! gotta get a kit


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Eagle Custom said:


> Iceman the video is great but please post pics of the finished products on here as all the parts you did in the video have some major blimishes and as a dipper and someone that sells this kit I dont want people to spend 100.00-130.00 and be upset when they have to buy a second kit at 100.00-130.00 to get it done. In the video you unroll the film and stand on the bar stool and say that there is still alot of film on the roll if you are 5'9" and hold it at your head standing on the stool that would make you about 6'3" give or take a few in. so there could not have been but about 3-6" of film left on the roll unless you were sent more film than comes in this Kit the film in this Kit is 19.5" wide by 6'6" long.


Major blemishes? i don't think so. I checked out your website...very nice, very professional...good lookin stuff too...I see you use Liquid Print stuff too...but let me ask you this, how long did it take you to dip stuff without MINOR blemishes? how much practice did YOU need? This kit was designed for the DIY-er, not the "professional dipper" If people want it to be professional, they will send it to a professional, if they want the experience and satisfaction of doing it themselves, they will order MyDipKit. Oh, and BTW, i didn't see the "kit" you have on your website....seems a little coincidental that you only advertised it after this became a successful thread about a successful product...also seems a little coincidental that the first post that you made here was YOU trying to sell YOUR product...I guess Chris and Gene decided to give me more film to practice on before i shot the video(I didn't know that), and just an FYI, i used about 24" of it to practice on before i produced the video, so add another 2 feet to the roll. I'm sorry you had a problem with my "imperfect dips" personally i couldn't be happier with the fact that i did something as cool as that by myself, and with very little practice. Chris and Gene both told me on the phone today that the video was "top-notch" and that "it's better than the one on the website" and that "they couldn't have coached me any better than how i did it on the video"....oh well, i thought i did a good job, so did they apparently. I wish you all the best with your kit and your company- i hope you get rich and retire young, but as for me...i'll be dipping my own stuff in camouflage from now on, as imperfect as it may be. 

This kit ain't for a pro, it's for a regular joe, you want professional results, send them to a professional- plain and simple, if you want the satisfaction of doing it yourself and giving you that experience and the ability to say "Yeah i did that myself" - then i would buy Timbers Edges' kit. (it's $30 cheaper than eagle customs).


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

You don't wanna fire up the Iceman.

It was a great video. It is all about the Do It Yourselfer and that is what I love about it. I always look for DIY projects weather it is for hunting, home or making my own Flux Capacitor; which makes time travel possible.

All the points and responses you had for Custom Eagle were on the mark and fair counter points.

Ice keeps putting them in the 10 ring. That's what happens when your a straight shooter!


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Eagle Custom said:


> Iceman the video is great but please post pics of the finished products on here as all the parts you did in the video have some major blimishes and as a dipper and someone that sells this kit I dont want people to spend 100.00-130.00 and be upset when they have to buy a second kit at 100.00-130.00 to get it done. In the video you unroll the film and stand on the bar stool and say that there is still alot of film on the roll if you are 5'9" and hold it at your head standing on the stool that would make you about 6'3" give or take a few in. so there could not have been but about 3-6" of film left on the roll unless you were sent more film than comes in this Kit the film in this Kit is 19.5" wide by 6'6" long.


How about this... you are posting in here, attempting to reap some benefits of Iceman's, buckeyboy's and Timber's Edge's work... 

Go scavenge somewhere else...


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

ToxArch1 said:


> Go to the classifieds where you belong vulture.


+1

I was laughing a bit earlier... the name says Eagle... but the scavenging says vulture... lol


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Eagle Custom said:


> Iceman the video is great but please post pics of the finished products on here as all the parts you did in the video have some major blimishes and as a dipper and someone that sells this kit I dont want people to spend 100.00-130.00 and be upset when they have to buy a second kit at 100.00-130.00 to get it done. In the video you unroll the film and stand on the bar stool and say that there is still alot of film on the roll if you are 5'9" and hold it at your head standing on the stool that would make you about 6'3" give or take a few in. so there could not have been but about 3-6" of film left on the roll unless you were sent more film than comes in this Kit the film in this Kit is 19.5" wide by 6'6" long.


Go to the classifieds where you belong vulture !


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

You are like NINJA!


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

The videos turned out great. There were a few steps in there that I wasn't expecting, but a very doable process. Just ordered a kit in the Timbers Edge. Can't wait for it to get here. I have a few questions, can items in the kit be ordered separately? I'm wondering about more film and activator in particular. What about the etching primer? Should I just pick it up locally?

peace.
unloaded


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

unloaded said:


> The videos turned out great. There were a few steps in there that I wasn't expecting, but a very doable process. Just ordered a kit in the Timbers Edge. Can't wait for it to get here. I have a few questions, can items in the kit be ordered separately? I'm wondering about more film and activator in particular. What about the etching primer? Should I just pick it up locally?
> 
> peace.
> unloaded


You should be able to pick up etch primer at your local hardware store... I think rustoleum makes some...


----------



## seevy1 (May 11, 2008)

Hi! I'm Eagle Custom and because someone had a better idea and plan to promote an absolutely AWESOME product before me and better than I ever could've, I'm going to hi-jack a thread, post THE SAME product for $30 more, and then do my best to piss everybody off the make absolutely certain I don't gain any respect or further business from AT users! 

I hear a toilet flushing somewhere....

Iceman, Timber's Edge, you guys kick a** like it's your job and because of you guys, I haven't been this excited about an outdoor product since the carbon arrow. Keep up the good work! As you can see by all the threads, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry guys, individual re-fill pieces of the kit are not offered at the current time. Yes the etch primer you will need to do metal projects can be picked up at a local paint supplies store or hardware store.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Rob is the clear coat a gloss. semi or matte (flat)???

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

Clear coat in the kit is a satin. So it doesn't have a major glossy finish. Depending on the look you're going for, if you want that super glossy shine, I'd pick up a can of glossy from your local store. The clear coat that comes with the kit gives the film a protective layer and a slicker finish, but not a high gloss. Unless you pile on the layers.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

ChasePhase said:


> I am flashing through tons of items that could get dipped. I wonder if I can dip my truck in a pool...how many meters of film is that.


:icon_1_lol: Just get a pond and a crane


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Eagle Custom said:


> Only camo patterns are availible in the DIY kits at this time but if you are looking for somthing besides camo check us out at Eaglecustomgraphics.com


That might be but I went to your site and Timbers Edge has most of what you do. Dipping an entire bow by you is $120 for just the riser and limbs plus shipping both ways with insurance, estimate that at $45 UPS with $700 insurance, and hidden fee of assembly/ disassembly charges are not listed if a complete bow went in which I would guess at least $50 and who's to say you get back together just as it came to you. SOOOO...... your total estimated would be:
Eagle Custom Graphics
Limbs/Riser Dip $120.00
UPS Est $ 90.00
assembly/ disassembly $ 50.00
TOTAL $270.00 
Plus not knowing IF your bow comes back to you the way it went out!

Timbers Edge Kit $99.99 (probably enough to dip at least 2 COMPLETE bows including limbs, riser, cams, quiver, sight, stab and more left over)
Shipping/Handling $10.00
TOTAL $109.99
Satisfaction of DIY- PRICELESS
Knowing your bow is safe- PRICELESS

Even if I did mess up I can buy another kit and have $s left over compared to having you do it!

Get over it and stay in Classifieds!!!!! Quit trying to "BASH/HIJACK" a great thread and product!!

Oh ya I ordered the XD kit this morning and cant wait to start dipping!

Great job on the videos ICEMAN2383, think my wife is even more excited to start dipping than I am!!!!!


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm on the move with this as well, but I do have one request......
CARBON FIBER FILM PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## CountryCamoGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

You know if you are going to post on here, honesty should be your number one priority. You want to talk about this "bash" thread issue, get your facts straight first. I have been following these two threads for a while just to see where you all go with this and obviously no one has anything better to do. You also obviously didn't read the other thread where the Vice President of Liquid Print indicated he knew Shawn personally and wanted to let you all know he was not offending anyone, he just wanted to clarify to everyone this is a "Project Kit" for those who want to do it yourself so when you get this and it doesn't turn out, you won't blame those who do complete this professionally. 

My husband and I both sent our bows to Shawn at Eagle Custom Graphics and he was amazing. Contrary to your absurd statement above based on the price, you are assuming no one can read his website, I guess, so it is easier to publish false information for the sake of stirring the pot as it appears here, for my bow to have the riser and limbs completed it cost $120.00 plus shipping. For my husband to have his entire bow, minus cams, it was $145.00plus shipping. There was no charge for disassembly or reassembly and with this shipping, he states in his email, what it costs to ship to him, he ships it back the same way. He refuses to charge handling charges as it is ridiculous to do so with the cost of postage anyone. It was $38.00 for both bows total. Obviously some have issues with calculation. Now, let's calculate this again, $120 plus $145 is $265. When you add $38.00 to that, it is $303.00. That was for two bows, not just one. 

You also forget, your little sale will be off on April 1 as I noted on the other page. $129.00 plus $10.00 for Shipping is $139.00. WOW! There is such a savings here with having someone complete your items professionally. I am glad my husband told me about this and I started watching these posts. It has been providing me with humor each day. I just was not going to tolerate someone who does great work being bashed by someone who wants to post lies about another person. I cannot wait to have my stock done. I just can't decide which pattern to choose from since I have so many other options then what is available in your kits.


----------



## vth0kie12 (Mar 5, 2007)

*+ 1*



bllade said:


> ok, i'm on the move with this as well, but i do have one request......
> Carbon fiber film please!!!!!


+ 1


----------



## vth0kie12 (Mar 5, 2007)

*+ 1*



Bllade said:


> Ok, I'm on the move with this as well, but I do have one request......
> CARBON FIBER FILM PLEASE!!!!!


+ 1 and solid black


----------



## CountryCamoGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

"Eagle Custom Graphics
Limbs/Riser Dip $120.00
UPS Est $ 90.00
assembly/ disassembly $ 50.00
TOTAL $270.00 
Plus not knowing IF your bow comes back to you the way it went out!

Timbers Edge Kit $99.99 (probably enough to dip at least 2 COMPLETE bows including limbs, riser, cams, quiver, sight, stab and more left over)
Shipping/Handling $10.00
TOTAL $109.99
Satisfaction of DIY- PRICELESS
Knowing your bow is safe- PRICELESS"


My husband and I both sent our bows to Shawn at Eagle Custom Graphics and he was amazing. Contrary to your absurd statement above based on the price, you are assuming no one can read his website, I guess, so it is easier to publish false information for the sake of stirring the pot as it appears here. For my bow to have the riser and limbs completed it cost $120.00 plus shipping. For my husband to have his entire bow, minus cams, it was $145.00plus shipping. There was no charge for disassembly or reassembly and with this shipping, he states in his email, what it costs to ship to him, he ships it back the same way. He refuses to charge handling charges as it is ridiculous to do so with the cost of postage anyone. It was $38.00 for both bows total. Obviously some have issues with calculation. Now, let's calculate this again, $120 plus $145 is $265. When you add $38.00 to that, it is $303.00. That was for two bows, not just one.


----------



## CountryCamoGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

MysticFlight said:


> That might be but I went to your site and Timbers Edge has most of what you do. Dipping an entire bow by you is $120 for just the riser and limbs plus shipping both ways with insurance, estimate that at $45 UPS with $700 insurance, and hidden fee of assembly/ disassembly charges are not listed if a complete bow went in which I would guess at least $50 and who's to say you get back together just as it came to you. SOOOO...... your total estimated would be:
> Eagle Custom Graphics
> Limbs/Riser Dip $120.00
> UPS Est $ 90.00
> ...


You know if you are going to post on here, honesty should be your number one priority. You want to talk about this "bash" thread issue, get your facts straight first. I have been following these two threads for a while just to see where you all go with this and obviously no one has anything better to do. You also obviously didn't read the other thread where the Vice President of Liquid Print indicated he knew Shawn personally and wanted to let you all know he was not offending anyone, he just wanted to clarify to everyone this is a "Project Kit" for those who want to do it yourself so when you get this and it doesn't turn out, you won't blame those who do complete this professionally.


----------



## CountryCamoGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

"Get over it and stay in Classifieds!!!!! Quit trying to "BASH/HIJACK" a great thread and product!!"

You know if you are going to post on here, honesty should be your number one priority. You want to talk about this "bash" thread issue, get your facts straight first. I have been following these two threads for a while just to see where you all go with this and obviously no one has anything better to do. You also obviously didn't read the other thread where the Vice President of Liquid Print indicated he knew Shawn personally and wanted to let you all know he was not offending anyone, he just wanted to clarify to everyone this is a "Project Kit" for those who want to do it yourself so when you get this and it doesn't turn out, you won't blame those who do complete this professionally.


----------



## CountryCamoGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

"Timbers Edge Kit $99.99 (probably enough to dip at least 2 COMPLETE bows including limbs, riser, cams, quiver, sight, stab and more left over)
Shipping/Handling $10.00
TOTAL $109.99
Satisfaction of DIY- PRICELESS
Knowing your bow is safe- PRICELESS"


You also forget, your little sale will be off on April 1 as I noted on the other page. $129.00 plus $10.00 for Shipping is $139.00. WOW! There is such a savings here with having someone complete your items professionally. I am glad my husband told me about this and I started watching these posts. It has been providing me with humor each day. I just was not going to tolerate someone who does great work being bashed by someone who wants to post lies about another person. I cannot wait to have my stock done. I just can't decide which pattern to choose from since I have so many other options then what is available in your kits.


----------



## lpdoghunter (Mar 28, 2006)

CountryCamoGirl I think whats got eveyone mad at Eagle Custom Graphics is the fact that Iceman posts another great Video to help us safe money and have fun. Witch most of us like. And some one trys to run him down alittle and pick up new customers at the same time. I for one think the the way he did it is wrong. You can tell us how much you liked his work but I Know when I need a dip kit I wont be buying form someone that works this way.


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

lpdoghunter said:


> CountryCamoGirl I think whats got eveyone mad at Eagle Custom Graphics is the fact that Iceman posts another great Video to help us safe money and have fun. Witch most of us like. And some one trys to run him down alittle and pick up new customers at the same time. I for one think the the way he did it is wrong. You can tell us how much you liked his work but I Know when I need a dip kit I wont be buying form someone that works this way.


I think the only mistake Golden Eagle made was to post his prices on this thread. He didn't bash it like people are spinning it into, but rather wanted to let people know that they could also have the option of having it done professionally. A different thread would have worked better in this case. I feel sorry for the guy. He obviosly got hammered over a simple misunderstanding.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

CountryCamoGirl said:


> "Timbers Edge Kit $99.99 (probably enough to dip at least 2 COMPLETE bows including limbs, riser, cams, quiver, sight, stab and more left over)
> Shipping/Handling $10.00
> TOTAL $109.99
> Satisfaction of DIY- PRICELESS
> ...


I hope I didn't ruffle some feathers by accident. Those price figures from the itemized post weren't my figures nor a quote that I received, nor my post. I apologize to anyone for this misunderstanding. I do love the work of the pro decorators and would never defame or "bash" there work and say that a kit is a replacement. I don't personally know Shawn, but I do hear he is a fantastic guy who does fantastic work. I would never in a million years attempt to defame him or his business or any other decorator. These kits are for the home hobbyist. If you are looking for 100% professional results. no doubt about it, please send whatever you have to a pro. These kits are for the guys or gals who wouldn't otherwise send stuff to a pro and loves to tinker with there own projects. I do deeply apologize for any confusion...


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

CountryCamoGirl said:


> "Get over it and stay in Classifieds!!!!! Quit trying to "BASH/HIJACK" a great thread and product!!"
> 
> You know if you are going to post on here, honesty should be your number one priority. You want to talk about this "bash" thread issue, get your facts straight first. I have been following these two threads for a while just to see where you all go with this and obviously no one has anything better to do. You also obviously didn't read the other thread where the Vice President of Liquid Print indicated he knew Shawn personally and wanted to let you all know he was not offending anyone, he just wanted to clarify to everyone this is a "Project Kit" for those who want to do it yourself so when you get this and it doesn't turn out, you won't blame those who do complete this professionally.


Your funny You wrote I have been following these two threads for a while.

you joined the forum March 5th 2010 the thread was started Feb 14th 2010

hun to each his own two wrongs dont make a right. Eagle hijacked the thread thats why folks got pissed obviously the kit must work well enough that he felt threatend he would lose bussiness, or else no comparason would have been made..
Im sure he does fine work but he started like the rest of us you have to crawl before you can walk and walk before you can run..
any way welcome to the forum and thanks for your post.:wink: 


professional why would you post in DYI.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very cool and you did a GREAT job on the videos. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up

have one on me :darkbeer:


----------



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

What happened to archers helping archers?? Like everyone has said this is a product to give the do it yourselfer the satisfaction of knowing they did it themselves! Even if the prices were the same for the pros to do it or yourself there is still going to be people who will want to dip it for their own satisfaction. I have built many projects myself that I probably could have went out and bought cheaper. This is just my opinion and you can take it as you wish.

A BIG thanks to Buckeyboy, Timbersedge and Iceman for allowing this product to come to everyones attention:thumbs_up


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

CountryCamoGirl said:


> "Eagle Custom Graphics
> Limbs/Riser Dip $120.00
> UPS Est $ 90.00
> assembly/ disassembly $ 50.00
> ...


I am assuming because you don't state it that your bows were disassembled before you sent them to him. The quoted with the calculations you quoted included the "hidden" dissasembly cost, which usually starts at $50.00 dollars for most of these dipping companies. So his figures do hold up along with the fact that depending on where you are in the country the shipping cost could be more. So if you add the minimum dissasembly cost to your cost it now would have been up to $403.00 for the 2 bows. You could buy 3 kits at full price and do propbably 3 or 4 bows, if you are a DIY'er.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Timber Edge*

Timbers Edge: I am wondering do you have any idea what the legal ramifications would be for me to use this to dip some stabelizers that I am going to start making on a small scale to sell. I am not going to be producing enough to buy a full scale dip tank and everything. I would definately practice before selling the stabs I dipped. Would do you think?


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

My thoughts on that would be to contact the manufacturer. I wouldn't want to give you any kind of false information. You can contact them at mydipkit.com. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

That is just awsome. I really want to get a kit like that now.


----------



## CountryCamoGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> Your funny You wrote I have been following these two threads for a while.
> 
> you joined the forum March 5th 2010 the thread was started Feb 14th 2010
> 
> ...


You don't have to have an account to follow these threads. You can just get in and read them. I didn't have a reason to have one until I noticed someone intentionally lied about another individual who did good work for me and my husband. I just hate it when I see someone belittled on here when he even told him he did a good job with the videos. 

I called him today as we do have intentions of using him again. There are always two sides to every story. He was given the price he was to sell them for from the supplier. He did not have an option like the other. Him listing the price, to me, was no different than the other company offering their special. If you are saying this is only for those to do it yourself, then the videos should have been posted here and the kits in the classifieds. You are asking why a professional would post on here, but the other kits are for sale here. He was also told he could post them by the supplier. 

He has always tried to help everyone on here as there was one company which went under and he even helped to find the individuals on here to assist in getting their parts back to them. He didn't have to do that, but the current company contacted him as they knew he was on here regularly and had a good relationship with those here. It would just be nice until everyone knows someone, they watch what they say about them as they could actually be a nice person.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

CountryCamoGirl said:


> You don't have to have an account to follow these threads. You can just get in and read them. I didn't have a reason to have one until I noticed someone intentionally lied about another individual who did good work for me and my husband. I just hate it when I see someone belittled on here when he even told him he did a good job with the videos.
> 
> I called him today as we do have intentions of using him again. There are always two sides to every story. He was given the price he was to sell them for from the supplier. He did not have an option like the other. Him listing the price, to me, was no different than the other company offering their special. If you are saying this is only for those to do it yourself, then the videos should have been posted here and the kits in the classifieds. You are asking why a professional would post on here, but the other kits are for sale here. He was also told he could post them by the supplier.
> 
> He has always tried to help everyone on here as there was one company which went under and he even helped to find the individuals on here to assist in getting their parts back to them. He didn't have to do that, but the current company contacted him as they knew he was on here regularly and had a good relationship with those here. It would just be nice until everyone knows someone, they watch what they say about them as they could actually be a nice person.


 I hear ya most likley things were taken out of context. I;m sure he is a great guy who does quality work and thankyou for the explanation. I am trying a kit myself but if I ever have something I need done professionaly. I will be willing to give him a try on your reference, 
thanks for the explanation.. No hard feelings


----------



## CountryCamoGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

rjharcher said:


> I am assuming because you don't state it that your bows were disassembled before you sent them to him. The quoted with the calculations you quoted included the "hidden" dissasembly cost, which usually starts at $50.00 dollars for most of these dipping companies. So his figures do hold up along with the fact that depending on where you are in the country the shipping cost could be more. So if you add the minimum dissasembly cost to your cost it now would have been up to $403.00 for the 2 bows. You could buy 3 kits at full price and do propbably 3 or 4 bows, if you are a DIY'er.


We shipped the bows intact to him, he did not charge for disassembly. Since the disassembly is easy and he is not a pro shop, he sent the bows back with each piece individually wrapped. He told us, he did not have a bow press to reassemble the bows and did not want to take the chance in them not being set to our settings. We know someone who owns a pro shop and they reassembled it for us when they were returned. Our bows shipped from California to Missouri and it was $38.00 for two bows. With the shipping, besides a few other states, I don't see where there would be much difference in shipping. We are also big ebayers and have purchased from all over from east coast to here and sold the same way. Never before have I spent $90.00 for shipping. There was one time I had to freight a china cabinet and it was expensive, but the last time I checked, he didn't dip those. I also went to UPS.com. To ship from New York to California UPS Ground with $700.00 in insurance was $21.41 and that was cross country, 3 day delivery. We used the post office. It was cheaper, but some prefer UPS.


----------



## CountryCamoGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> I hear ya most likley things were taken out of context. I;m sure he is a great guy who does quality work and thankyou for the explanation. I am trying a kit myself but if I ever have something I need done professionaly. I will be willing to give him a try on your reference,
> thanks for the explanation.. No hard feelings


I hope you have a great time with your kit. It seems like a fun process. We just don't have the time to work with something like that. You should show us what you decided to play with on here. I can also guarantee if you do ever need something done professionally, you would be pleased. I saw wedding rings and wedding supplies online today. Everyone is getting pretty creative. Have a good time with it.


----------



## CountryCamoGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry was typing too fast on the previous one and then reread after posting. We shipped the bows intact to him, he did not charge for disassembly. Since the disassembly is easy and he is not a pro shop, he sent the bows back with each piece individually wrapped. He has a bow press, but did not want to take the chance in them not being set to our settings. We know someone who owns a pro shop and they reassembled it for us when they were returned. Our bows shipped from California to Missouri and it was $38.00 for two bows. With the shipping, besides a few other states, I don't see where there would be much difference in shipping. We are also big ebayers and have purchased from all over from east coast to here and sold the same way. Never before have I spent $90.00 for shipping. There was one time I had to freight a china cabinet and it was expensive, but the last time I checked, he didn't dip those. I also went to UPS.com. To ship from New York to California UPS Ground with $700.00 in insurance was $21.41 and that was cross country, 3 day delivery. We used the post office. It was cheaper (for those who have to ship a lot), but some people prefer to use UPS.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

CountryCamoGirl said:


> Sorry was typing too fast on the previous one and then reread after posting. We shipped the bows intact to him, he did not charge for disassembly. Since the disassembly is easy and he is not a pro shop, he sent the bows back with each piece individually wrapped. He has a bow press, but did not want to take the chance in them not being set to our settings. We know someone who owns a pro shop and they reassembled it for us when they were returned. Our bows shipped from California to Missouri and it was $38.00 for two bows. With the shipping, besides a few other states, I don't see where there would be much difference in shipping. We are also big ebayers and have purchased from all over from east coast to here and sold the same way. Never before have I spent $90.00 for shipping. There was one time I had to freight a china cabinet and it was expensive, but the last time I checked, he didn't dip those. I also went to UPS.com. To ship from New York to California UPS Ground with $700.00 in insurance was $21.41 and that was cross country, 3 day delivery. We used the post office. It was cheaper (for those who have to ship a lot), but some people prefer to use UPS.


The $90 shipping in my ESTIMATE was for $45 each way. I shipped a Bowtech General from here in Illinois to UP Michigan last year in a case insured for $900 with ups and cost me almost $60 so I was being lenient on the estimate as some may not insure for replacement value which I always do. At the bottom of his pricing page is the quote "*Prices are for parts brought in disassembled. Additional charges may 
apply based on assembly/ disassembly needs." 

My whole issue with Eagle Custom Graphics is he tried to jack this thread and sell his own product. VERY POOR BUSINESS PRACTICE if you ask me


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

If you do NOT have a bow press to re-assemble a bow, then how in the world do you safely disassemble it?

What a good thread that has taken some unfortunate twists and turns.:sad:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

DEC said:


> If you do NOT have a bow press to re-assemble a bow, then how in the world do you safely disassemble it?


 If you're referring too CountryCamoGirls post about her sending her bow for dipping, she corrected herself in saying the place DID have a press but they didn't want to take the chance of putting the bow back together and it not be set at her settings.

Also, agreed, this good thread took some unfortunate turns


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

DEC said:


> If you do NOT have a bow press to re-assemble a bow, then how in the world do you safely disassemble it?
> 
> What a good thread that has taken some unfortunate twists and turns.:sad:


I take them to my local pro shop to have them broke down.


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

OK, so everyone has properly vented. Can we take a breath and get back to the original thread now?


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

wgara99 said:


> OK, so everyone has properly vented. Can we take a breath and get back to the original thread now?


agreed


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

does it matter what kind of base paint you use? Can it be like rustoleum, or has to be paint from this kit? The video wasnt very clear on that.

Also, I'd like to see how well something holds up. I'd like to dip my bow case, but worried about the finish after sliding it around in my pickup for a season or two

Either way I think I'll pick a kit up.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, I believe the final step is like a clear coat or something so I would think it would protect it pretty good. Haven't been able to play with any yet myself so don't quote me on that


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> does it matter what kind of base paint you use? Can it be like rustoleum, or has to be paint from this kit? The video wasnt very clear on that.
> 
> Also, I'd like to see how well something holds up. I'd like to dip my bow case, but worried about the finish after sliding it around in my pickup for a season or two
> 
> Either way I think I'll pick a kit up.


I thought i covered the spray paint options, there is a spray paint that is supplied with the kit that you can use, or you can use pretty much any other spray paint that you want to...i used American Accents paint by Rustoleum...the color was Fossil...it turned out great...its the same spray that i used on my ATV helmet that you can see in the other thread


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Bllade
Ok said:


> + 1 and solid black


Why would you want solid black...wouldn't you just paint it?


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

May have to dip some wedding things....shoes, cake, favors...hmm...wedding band.


----------



## dhs28 (Sep 9, 2008)

if i were to do it, i would dip the stocks upside down so the manipulation of the pattern is on the bottom and less noticeable. 



Iceman2383 said:


> there is a certain bit of manipulation of the pattern when you do something shaped like a gun stock...but you can see it on the professional stocks as well, when you do a flatter piece there is very little change in the pattern...Like i said in the video, make sure you practice on stuff before you do a gun stock...you'll get the hang of it really quick, the most important thing is follow the directions!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

wgara99 said:


> OK, so everyone has properly vented. Can we take a breath and get back to the original thread now?


Amen, brother.


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

been out of town a few days, (asa) ga. had to catch up on the post, i ask about dipping over my existing camo, i take it i have to strip it down to baer metal, or can i paint over.


----------



## dcs (Oct 31, 2008)

Question for Iceman. I posted this before but I don't think Iceman answered. If trying to fix a blemish, can you tape off surrounding area and just do that spot? It looks like they are smaller than a dime. I know the pattern won't match but it's a very small spot. It would sure beat having to start over. Have you fixed the blemishes or started over?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

man i wish they had it to match my bow, then may consider dipping cam and wheel and accesories!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

4brdgob said:


> been out of town a few days, (asa) ga. had to catch up on the post, i ask about dipping over my existing camo, i take it i have to strip it down to baer metal, or can i paint over.


That i'm not sure on...i would check with liquid print, ask them and see what they say


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

dcs said:


> Question for Iceman. I posted this before but I don't think Iceman answered. If trying to fix a blemish, can you tape off surrounding area and just do that spot? It looks like they are smaller than a dime. I know the pattern won't match but it's a very small spot. It would sure beat having to start over. Have you fixed the blemishes or started over?


The camo won't match up if you do that...if it's small, what i have been doing is taking some hobby paint and/or a sharpie marker and fill it in...probably not the professional way, but it works for me...also wood markers use mid-tone colors and work very well.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm thinking one of these kits and some of the dash and interior panels in my truck and I could have some fun...Might be a summer project to mess with when the weather warms up some. Some Predator camo dash panels would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Iceman,
Great job on the videos and presenting something to the archers here, I learned something I didnt know about dipping. So yes it is possible to teach an old dog new tricks! :tongue: 
I made some videos on here about bh's and man some people get on the computer and talk sh*t and leave ridiculous comments, so I leave ridiculous comments back to em, let em come lookin for me! 
Again, great job and glad you had fun helping archers! Here's to ya :darkbeer:


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Update on what I have found*

Well I have found a couple of companines that actually make the film, equipement, activator and such. One of them has a small tank that may be what we DIY'ers could use for our stuff. I have emails in to both of them and have not heard back yet. I did contact one by phone but the lady I spoke with barely spoke english but she told me one of the sales people would answer my email. The former company is liscensed to make MossyOak patterns all 11 of them really am hoping to be able to work something out with them. I will let you all know more when I hear anything, if I ever do.


----------



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

*source for film and activator*

I was on Ebay and decided to do a search for water transfer printing and found this. El Paso Powder Coating out of Texas has an Ebay store called ABCSALES0 where they sell all different film patterns and activator. The film is $62 with shipping for 1 section = 15'L X 35.5"W. 1 Quart of Chemical Activator is 
$60 with shipping. You would have to buy your own primer, base paint, and clear coat wich you can get from any good auto parts store or hardware store depending on if you wanted automotive paint or just diy hobby paint. I hope this other source for extra film or just different looking patterns will help. :darkbeer:


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thanks*



alphamaxhunter said:


> I was on Ebay and decided to do a search for water transfer printing and found this. El Paso Powder Coating out of Texas has an Ebay store called ABCSALES0 where they sell all different film patterns and activator. The film is $62 with shipping for 1 section = 15'L X 35.5"W. 1 Quart of Chemical Activator is
> $60 with shipping. You would have to buy your own primer, base paint, and clear coat wich you can get from any good auto parts store or hardware store depending on if you wanted automotive paint or just diy hobby paint. I hope this other source for extra film or just different looking patterns will help. :darkbeer:


Thanks Alphamaxhunter. I found the website for El Paso Powder Coating. It might be easier to buy straight from them instead of going through ebay, at least that is what I am going to try.

http://www.elpasopowdercoating.com/


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

rjharcher said:


> Thanks Alphamaxhunter. I found the website for El Paso Powder Coating. It might be easier to buy straight from them instead of going through ebay, at least that is what I am going to try.
> 
> http://www.elpasopowdercoating.com/


As I mentioned in my other thread I spoke with Ary at El Paso PC earlier today and he was very helpful. I was going to order direct but his credit card machine was down so he could not process the order for me right then. I went ahead and ordered off of ebay this time but in the future I will go direct.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

Bllade said:


> As I mentioned in my other thread I spoke with Ary at El Paso PC earlier today and he was very helpful. I was going to order direct but his credit card machine was down so he could not process the order for me right then. I went ahead and ordered off of ebay this time but in the future I will go direct.


Sorry I didn't see your other post. I just wanted to post this link


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

rjharcher said:


> Sorry I didn't see your other post. I just wanted to post this link


NP we're all here to help each other.
But I still think that starting a dedicated thread on the subject so we can share information in one common place is worth looking into.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*I did look before asking*

Once the first item is dipped, do you have to change water then? or do you just keep laying new pcs of film in? at what point do you have to change it? say you did 2 pcs AP, then wanted to do 2 pcs carbon fiber, do you need to change in between different patterns.

thank you


----------



## hermiehunter (Jan 15, 2008)

El Paso quoted me $122 to my door for 1 quart activator and one pattern. However, they use some kind of sprayer to apply activator and said I could get the activator canned into aerosal myself, which could add to the cost.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I gotta go to class so I'm just subscribing so I can find this later:wink:


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

iceman appeciate the help the other day , emailed mydipkit and they answered my question for me thought id pass the info on, i asked about diping my camo bow ,would i have to strip it down to bear metal or can i prime over. they said as long as the finish isnt chipped or something that wouldnt effect the dip it would be fine to primer over, but if your finish has blemishes already it would show through so you would have to stripit down.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

hermiehunter said:


> El Paso quoted me $122 to my door for 1 quart activator and one pattern. However, they use some kind of sprayer to apply activator and said I could get the activator canned into aerosal myself, which could add to the cost.


get one of the HMLV sprayers. . basically a paint sprayer. . you can go to home depot or lowes to get one. . be sure to get one with a fine mist and it will probably be cheaper than paying to can a bunch of activator. .


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

re-fillable spray can similar to an aerosol can but uses air!

http://www.amazon.com/AES-Industrie...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B002D3WXMU


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

Great videos Iceman! I watched the whole thing and didn't miss a second.

I wonder how much they cost in Canada? I know Armurier Lavaltri dips stuff but there was nothing about kits for sale on their site.


----------



## robinthahood (Mar 13, 2010)

*Dipping Supplies*

There is a thread in the classifieds where you can find the extra supplies that you need. I need to have 5 posts to be able to include a link.

Just search "camo dipping supplies" under accessories and general hunting supplies.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Pierre Tessier said:


> Great videos Iceman! I watched the whole thing and didn't miss a second.
> 
> I wonder how much they cost in Canada? I know Armurier Lavaltri dips stuff but there was nothing about kits for sale on their site.


 There is a place called Datran company that I believe is in your area Pierre but I warn you a head of time, check out their pricing before you actually order one. They tend to have their own exchange rate switching the price of the kit from U.S. funds to Canadian funds and it's not near as low as the banks. Over $200 for one kit


----------



## Jollyarcher (Feb 8, 2010)

Extremely well done... holds the viewers attention the entire way through.

Your narration was spot on & I really wanted to say that I enjoyed the closer... "Hey honey..." LMAO

Nice job man. Very nice job indeed. *hat off to ya*


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 7, 2008)

Iceman, awesome videos man. Can you post some up close pictures of the finished products that you dipped? Thanks!


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> Iceman, awesome videos man. Can you post some up close pictures of the finished products that you dipped? Thanks!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1143631&page=7


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Dipping Arrows??????*

I am wondering if anyone has thought of dipping their black carbon arrows and how would this turn out? If Timbersedge could way in on this it would be nice. I was thinking it would give some options on camo patern for our arrows. I realize the durability might not be good and I wonder how they would pull.


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

If you are asking if it is possible to dip arrows, absolutely. I will tell you that I never have, so I don't know what effect if any the weight of the paint might have on the trajectory of your arrow. My guess would be a minimal effect if any at all. To answer your question though, yes you should be able dip an arrow. How well it would hold up? Again not sure. There is some flexing in a carbon arrow upon impact of your target, however I don't think its enough for the ink to come off except possibly after very excessive use. Just my guess though.


----------



## robinthahood (Mar 13, 2010)

rjharcher said:


> I am wondering if anyone has thought of dipping their black carbon arrows and how would this turn out? If Timbersedge could way in on this it would be nice. I was thinking it would give some options on camo patern for our arrows. I realize the durability might not be good and I wonder how they would pull.


 I think your biggest problem will be finding the arrow after you shoot, I have a friend who had some camo arrows and after he shot a doe at about 20 yards it took him several weeks to find the arrow sticking up in the ground right where he shot............it blended right in. lol


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

I am just thinking a guy could make some really cool looking arrows by playing with the dip the same as cresting with different colors or wraps.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

robinthahood said:


> I think your biggest problem will be finding the arrow after you shoot, I have a friend who had some camo arrows and after he shot a doe at about 20 yards it took him several weeks to find the arrow sticking up in the ground right where he shot............it blended right in. lol


Had the same thing happen...took a week to find the arrow....now I shoot black shafts.


----------



## Diesel77 (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome videos Iceman! Very cool


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a thought on the arrows: only dip the front half or so of the arrow and it might give you the Carbon Express Weight Forward effect. I don't know but it might be worth a shot (pun intended)!! -Chris


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Diesel77 said:


> Awesome videos Iceman! Very cool


VERY COOL MAN!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

Very awesome job! That ultimate camo is some bad stuff! I love the look against a tree trunk. Absolutely awesome for trail cams and climbing sticks. Wouldn't work for me, I'd never find by latter!!!:wink:


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

4brdgob said:


> iceman appeciate the help the other day , emailed mydipkit and they answered my question for me thought id pass the info on, i asked about diping my camo bow ,would i have to strip it down to bear metal or can i prime over. they said as long as the finish isnt chipped or something that wouldnt effect the dip it would be fine to primer over, but if your finish has blemishes already it would show through so you would have to stripit down.


The info LP gave you is correct as it will not cause any problems with the dip but I can tell you that if you dip your riser and or limb pockets without removing the old finish on alot of bows you will have clearance problems like where your pockets go over your riser and where your limbs fit in the pockets alot of the parts are very tight fit to start with and if you add primer,paint,dip,and clear they will be very hard to get back together without scratching your new dip job.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

rjharcher said:


> I am wondering if anyone has thought of dipping their black carbon arrows and how would this turn out? If Timbersedge could way in on this it would be nice. I was thinking it would give some options on camo patern for our arrows. I realize the durability might not be good and I wonder how they would pull.


I have not dipped any arrows for myself but I do know a guy that had some done by one of the dippers in my area so I asked him about them and he told me that they look cool $100.00 bill pattern to go with his PSE moneymaker but they are very hard if not almost impossible to pull from 3-D targets so he no longer uses them.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Eagle Custom said:


> I have not dipped any arrows for myself but I do know a guy that had some done by one of the dippers in my area so I asked him about them and he told me that they look cool $100.00 bill pattern to go with his PSE moneymaker but they are very hard if not almost impossible to pull from 3-D targets so he no longer uses them.


Eagle Custom is right on this one, i used to use the camo arrows, not only are they hard to find after a pass-through or miss...you need the jaws of life to get them out of a 3d target lol...i shoot victory arrows now


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

got one of my dip kits today. . . I have a thermacell that I primed and painted. . just waiting for the paint to dry. . I bought a fish tank heater with a digital thermostat to use to keep the water temp consistent. Ill post pics when Im done with it!


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Iceman2383 said:


> Eagle Custom is right on this one, i used to use the camo arrows, not only are they hard to find after a pass-through or miss...you need the jaws of life to get them out of a 3d target lol...i shoot victory arrows now


I still use the Carbon Express Maxima hunters for hunting and did some for 3D a few years ago but the dipped arrows were like they were glued into the target he told me he broke the first arrow pulling it from the 3D target it was stuck so bad and he said even with lube they are still extremly hard to pull .


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Eagle Custom said:


> I have not dipped any arrows for myself but I do know a guy that had some done by one of the dippers in my area so I asked him about them and he told me that they look cool $100.00 bill pattern to go with his PSE moneymaker but they are very hard if not almost impossible to pull from 3-D targets so he no longer uses them.


what if you use arrow lube?


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

He said even with arrow lube they were very hard to pull. If it were me I would only dip the fletch end or atleast start it back past the area that it goes in the target. But if they are going to be used for hunting only then I think they would be fine other than hard to find but you could take care of that with bright fletching.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Couple questions*

What is the difference between the dip and the print that arrow makers are putting on their camo carbons? Also is the fillm transperant and you see the base color through the print? If so, would varying the base coat color give you differnt looks? Like painting a pink base coat give you a pink Timbers Edge camo pattern on your item? I think I would like more of a darker base coat (earthy tones) for camo if it would make a difference. And does it make a difference if the base coat is glossy or a matt finish? Thanks for all the tips I know I am going to have fun with this once I get set up.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I am not for sure what the arrow makers use but my carbon express arrows look like they have a wrap around the shaft. 

Yes changing the base color will change the way the pattern looks some of the patterns have alot of clear to them and others are colored throughout but they are still somewhat transparent so the base will make alot of differance on some patterns and a little less on others. The pic below is predator brown deception over pink base I did for a customer it has not been clear coated in the pic. Sorry for the bad pic but it is the only one I have that has not been posted on this sight that is on the computer.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

this may have already been asked, but how do you do an entire piece that you want to have 100% covered. I'd imagine you're going to have some bare spots on your riser as you lower it into the mix??? or do you hook a wire to it or something to get it to hold?

Also, is a $130 kit enough to do an entire bow and accessories? I would really wanna do this now. 

And do I just have to scuff the existing dip job? or strip all the way down?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

AmishArcher said:


> this may have already been asked, but how do you do an entire piece that you want to have 100% covered. I'd imagine you're going to have some bare spots on your riser as you lower it into the mix??? or do you hook a wire to it or something to get it to hold?
> 
> Also, is a $130 kit enough to do an entire bow and accessories? I would really wanna do this now.
> 
> And do I just have to scuff the existing dip job? or strip all the way down?




This might help with one of your questions AA



Eagle Custom said:


> The info LP gave you is correct as it will not cause any problems with the dip but I can tell you that if you dip your riser and or limb pockets without removing the old finish on alot of bows you will have clearance problems like where your pockets go over your riser and where your limbs fit in the pockets alot of the parts are very tight fit to start with and if you add primer,paint,dip,and clear they will be very hard to get back together without scratching your new dip job.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> This might help with one of your questions AA


thanks! I'd love to have some fun with it, maybe some predator deception brown or something off the wall. Better than my generic realtree


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

If I had a little older bow I'd be more willing to try this as well. But since it's new, don't think I will press my luck.....:wink:

Definitely make sure you post pics of before and after if you do it


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

When doing a riser be sure to take down to bare metal or pockets will sometimes be to tight. Most of the new risers work best if taped off on one side dip then tape off the dipped side and dip the other I use an old stabilizer for something to hold onto.


----------



## UniversalFrost (Jan 13, 2009)

can't believe i missed this thread and just now stumbled upon it!

way to go with the video iceman and I just ordered a Timbers Edge XD pattern from timbers edge for a winchester model 70 project rifle I have. next up is one of the AR's and maybe dip the dog or cat or one of the kids if they are annoying me too much. lol...

this is just what I needed, another hobby... wife is gonna kill me..


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Great videos! if the kit didnt cost so much, i would get one, but then i would be dipping all day long and with everything!


----------



## wlbrz (Oct 9, 2009)

hey iceman, i found your u-tube when i was looking around for dipping info and i gotta say thanks. my wife watched it with me and she has a lot of ideas to. this is the best thing ever.


----------



## gunnerNY (Oct 9, 2007)

Why did i have to find this thread? Now im a hundread bucks lighter...


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

gunnerNY said:


> Why did i have to find this thread? Now im a hundread bucks lighter...


LMAO...sorry man :smile:


----------



## gunnerNY (Oct 9, 2007)

no biggie, it will be worth it when my GTO looks bad ass in predator deception:wink:


----------



## rcs63586 (Sep 22, 2010)

i think ill use my swimming pool and dip my truck and jon boat....hahahaha


----------



## jjw6870 (May 2, 2010)

do you know of anywhere that has skull camo patterns? i would love to dip one of my bows in the skull camo


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

i forgot about this stuff..Guess ill have to pick some up soon.

As I had asked before, but I really didnt ask it right....For the base coat, does it matter what color you use? Primer is all the same, but then you have to lay paint down then put the film down..Im really kinda confused on if it matters what color paint you use.

I mean, I know you wont use safety orange with a timbers edge pattern, but more of a dark color like brown,tan or black. Ill watch the Icemans' video again.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, so right in the vid it says you can use any color you want, but how do you know what color paint to use with the pattern you choose?

Also, looks like Iceman is using some clear primer. Would the standard grey primer work?


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> Ok, so right in the vid it says you can use any color you want, but how do you know what color paint to use with the pattern you choose?
> 
> Also, looks like Iceman is using some clear primer. Would the standard grey primer work?


There is a paint that comes with the kit...that paint will match the pattern you choose (tan comes with the kit)...but, if you wanted to use a different color like blaze orange or blue, you can. The clear primer you're refering to is the CPO primer, it prepares the piece for a base coat


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

understood..But if you ran out of the kit paint/primer before the film, can you go to a pep boys and pick up the stuff you need, or does it have to be special stuff?


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> understood..But if you ran out of the kit paint/primer before the film, can you go to a pep boys and pick up the stuff you need, or does it have to be special stuff?


I used regular tan spray paint and it worked great


----------



## pse dad (Nov 21, 2009)

Has anyone bought formula for activator off E-Bay ?


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

I had almost ran out of the tan, so I went to Lowes to pick up some paint. Closest I could find is almond. I prepped and let each coat dry over night(read 3 days working on this, in basement)..Dipped it tonight, and the pattern just smeared right off, along with the paint..Im going to believe you CANT use any paint you want with this kit. Im glad I didnt use my GOOD Nikon lense cap for this project.

I used the last little bit of CPO tan I have left, and Im trying it on something else right now. If it works, Im throwing that rustoleum in the trash.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

That paint will work, if you let it dry over night, the paint dried to hard! 3-6 hrs is the most you should let the paint dry. Try that and see if it helps. You want the paint dry, but not cured.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

I was reading up on the liquid concepts site, and they have a forum. I looked around there, and some people said to wait untill dry to the touch, which I tried tonight. 2 coats of primer, and 2 coats of basecoat, it came out damn near perfect...Untill I tried to dry the water off with a paper towel, yep you guessed it, paint smeared..One small spot is messed up, but it worked. I only waited about 45 mins to an hour before dipping, I guess I'm just being a little to impatient, and need to wait at least 2 hours.

The only thing I let dry over night on the last try, was the primer..That was my fault, I got to drinkin some Jack Daniels..lol


The Rustoleum is actually that heat resistant stuff, should it make a difference? Im also using krylon primer(just as an experiment). Your reccomending I should wait 3-6 hours between base coat and dipping, should I wait 3-6 hours between primer and base coat?


----------



## Baconator (Dec 8, 2009)

great stuff!


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you dipping plastic? If not you don't have to use the cpo primer. If so I waited about 4 hrs for primer to dry then base coat wait until the paint is dry "not cured" then dip. When rinsing "do not touch" set the item to the side and let it dry for at least a few hrs. If you use a lot of activator it will eat into the base paint. Use as little as you have to to get the film to liquefy!


----------



## mattwittman (Oct 30, 2010)

im so bumed i cant get it shiped to australia  does any one know how i could get it down under


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

It's because of the chemicals, since 911 I don't think they can or will ship chemicals like that.


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

mattwittman said:


> im so bumed i cant get it shiped to australia  does any one know how i could get it down under


Actually I think I can get it shipped to Australia. Contact me either my PM or the "Contact Us" Forum on www.liquidconceptsus.com and Im sure we can get you some materials.


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

alphamaxhunter said:


> I was on Ebay and decided to do a search for water transfer printing and found this. El Paso Powder Coating out of Texas has an Ebay store called ABCSALES0 where they sell all different film patterns and activator. The film is $62 with shipping for 1 section = 15'L X 35.5"W. 1 Quart of Chemical Activator is
> $60 with shipping. You would have to buy your own primer, base paint, and clear coat wich you can get from any good auto parts store or hardware store depending on if you wanted automotive paint or just diy hobby paint. I hope this other source for extra film or just different looking patterns will help. :darkbeer:


If your looking to buy the activator, Liquid Concepts sells the activator for $60.00 a gallon and normally shipping is only about $35.00-$40.00 depending on the location. Also there is different kinds of activator and some work better than others! Liquid Concepts guarantees their activator to work on almost any film out there.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

bhuntin said:


> Are you dipping plastic? If not you don't have to use the cpo primer. If so I waited about 4 hrs for primer to dry then base coat wait until the paint is dry "not cured" then dip. When rinsing "do not touch" set the item to the side and let it dry for at least a few hrs. If you use a lot of activator it will eat into the base paint. Use as little as you have to to get the film to liquefy!


yes, I was trying to dip my Nikon lense cap. I tried three different ones, and none of them worked. Guess Ill just have to wait a little longer.
Odd thing, I emailed liquid concepts about using spray paint, and they replied they dont reccommend using spray paint, even thou it comes with the kit. So what am I supposed to do when I run out of paint but not film? I dont have access to paint guns and a compressor since they reccomend to use automotive grade paint.


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> yes, I was trying to dip my Nikon lense cap. I tried three different ones, and none of them worked. Guess Ill just have to wait a little longer.
> Odd thing, I emailed liquid concepts about using spray paint, and they replied they dont reccommend using spray paint, even thou it comes with the kit. So what am I supposed to do when I run out of paint but not film? I dont have access to paint guns and a compressor since they reccomend to use automotive grade paint.


The spray paint that comes in the kit is actually made for the water transfer printing. It is not something that you can go out to buy that exact paint from your local hardware store. Thats not saying that a normal spray paint from your local wal-mart isn't going to work though. It will be alot harder to try to get everything to come out right because most of the normal spray paint is a single stage paint. Meaning you dont have to clear the part. its all built into the paint. Some companies do make a two stage paint (Clear Coat / Base Coat) in an aerosol can. Might take some time to find it, but that would be your best way to go if you dont have a compressor or paint gun. If I remember right, some paint stores can actually put the automotive paint that they mix up in a refillable spray paint can and they can charge it there in house. 

I'm not saying that you cant use an off the self spray paint can that you can buy locally but it will be alot harder to get your dipping correct and working properly. Also if you use the "rattle can" spray paint, you might have a bit of trouble in the long run with the part lasting and holding up to handling, sun, fading, and all the other elements.

Hope that clears up some things for you.


----------



## TheAirMan (Feb 21, 2008)

Is there enough in the kit to do a whole gun after you have practiced on a few things to learn how to do it?


----------



## Liquid Concepts (Nov 24, 2010)

Depends on how much the send you but normally there should be.


----------



## pse dad (Nov 21, 2009)

Just thought I would post some pics of a couple of camo dipped Oakleys


----------



## pse dad (Nov 21, 2009)

More pics of camo dipped Oakleys


----------



## pse dad (Nov 21, 2009)

Another pic of Oakleys


----------

